# I, For One, Welcome Our New Robot Overlords (Article)



## Philip Overby (Jan 30, 2014)

So we're ever closer to SkyNet becoming reality. Awesome. I mean, uh, not awesome. 

Google acquires human-like AI company for $500 million, Skynet is now a real possibility | ExtremeTech


----------



## HUnewearl Shiro (Jan 30, 2014)

AI and robotics has always fascinated me, so I'm going to wait eagerly for Skynet and the things from I, Robot to come to life.


----------



## Ophiucha (Jan 31, 2014)

Who would have thought a humble search engine could have come so far. World domination. I'm so proud.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 31, 2014)

And you just know that Google's first use of all their new AGI power will be to get "accurately targeted" adverts on your screen.


HUnewearl Shiro said:


> AI and robotics has always fascinated me,  so I'm going to wait eagerly for Skynet and the things from I, Robot to  come to life.


I've seen those movies - It doesn't end well 

I'm thinking of becoming a Prepper and moving somewhere really remote to write with pen on paper...
Who's with me?


----------



## Reaver (Feb 1, 2014)

CupofJoe said:


> And you just know that Google's first use of all their new AGI power will be to get "accurately targeted" adverts on your screen.
> 
> I've seen those movies - It doesn't end well
> 
> ...



I'm in as long as I can bring my robot dog Tekno with me.


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 2, 2014)

Reaver said:


> I'm in as long as I can bring my robot dog Tekno with me.


As long as Tekno can herd the sheep... it's okay with me.


----------



## buyjupiter (Feb 2, 2014)

CupofJoe said:


> As long as Tekno can herd the sheep... it's okay with me.



Sheep? Sounds like you're going to need knitters/weavers in this new Paradise.


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 2, 2014)

buyjupiter said:


> Sheep? Sounds like you're going to need knitters/weavers in this new Paradise.


Yes I will. I do have a plan and applications will be taken shortly....


----------

